# USB HDD Probleme

## rail

Hi!

Ich hab ein problem mit dem einhängen meiner USB Festplatte in das Filesystem.

Auszug messages:

tail -f /var/log/messages

```
 Mar  9 15:07:28 rob usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

Mar  9 15:07:28 rob scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar  9 15:07:28 rob Vendor: WDC WD25  Model: 00JB-00GVA0       Rev: 08.0

Mar  9 15:07:28 rob Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Mar  9 15:07:28 rob Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Mar  9 15:07:28 rob USB Mass Storage device found at 5 
```

=> erkannt.

dann der versuch es zu mounten

 *Quote:*   

>   rob # mount /dev/sg0 /home/rob/usbhdd/
> 
> mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben 

 

aus dem forum habe ich noch das hier mal ausprobiert:

 *Quote:*   

>  rob #  mount -t ntfs /dev/sg0 /home/rob/usbhdd/
> 
> mount: /dev/sg0 ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät 

 

beides funktioniert nicht.

hat jemand eine IDEE?

----------

## NightDragon

Was für ein Dateisystem verwendest Du?

Was gibt fdisk /dev/sg0 -l aus?

(ist ein L kein i)

Ist die HDD neu und/oder noch unformatiert?

----------

## rail

der Befehl gibt KEINE ausgabe.

genauso wie

 fdisk /dev/sg0

filesystem ist NTFS -> sie war schon vorformatiert.

Unter windowsXP und suse 9.2 kann ich sie ohne probleme benutzen (und mounten).

fehlt mir vielleicht ein modul?

----------

## NightDragon

Also komisch ist schon das /dev/sg0 keine Partitionstabelle hat laut fdisk.

Wenn du fdisk /dev/sg0 machst und dann ein p eingibst. Zeigt er dann was an? Oder ist auch Kein Eintrag vorhanden?

(Raus gehts mit q)

Ja evtl. fehlt der NTFS-Support im Kernel. Aber da meldet mount nen anderen Fehler.

Was gibt den ls -l /dev/sg0 aus?

----------

## rail

sorry das war anders gemeint

es schaut so aus

 *Quote:*   

>  rob # fdisk /dev/sg0
> 
> ctl+c
> 
> 

 

es passiert nichts (kein textmenü).

ls -l /dev/sg0 liefert

 *Quote:*   

> rob #  ls -l /dev/sg0
> 
> lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 36  9. Mär 16:39 /dev/sg0 -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic
> 
> 

 

NTFS support sollte laufen

----------

## NightDragon

Hm sehr eigenartig.

Warst Du das neulich, der Probleme mit dem Formatieren under Linux hatte? (war auch ne USB-HDD)

Ansonsten würd ich mit fdisk ne partition machen, die dann auf ntfs, dann mit mfntfs formatieren und dann nochmals probieren zu mounten.

----------

## rail

nee ich war das nicht.

die idee mit dem partitionieren hatte ich auch schon ... leider hab ich nur das schon oben beschriebene problem das fdisk nichts mehr macht 

 *Quote:*   

> rob # fdisk /dev/sg0
> 
> ctl_c
> 
> 

 

ich lade gerade die love-sources 2.6.11 (momentan 2.6. :Cool:  vielleicht gehts danach - was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube. kann es sein, dass ich ein USB util oder so vergessen habe zu emergen?

----------

## NightDragon

die usb utils haben einige sachen dabie wie lsusb und so.

wäre nicht tragisch.

Ne was ich auch etwas unlogisch finbde ist das er dir sg0 gibt. sowas sind normalerweise doch externe brenner usw... also USB brenner...

normalerweise müsste deine Platte sowas wie sda1 usw... bekommen.

Und sg0 ist denke ich eine Partition auf dem LW.

d.h. du müsstest eigentlich die ganze platte mit fdisk ansprechen. Aber ich glaub nicht gern das das sg alleine ist.

Also wenn man z. Bsp. Überprüfen will was auf einer USB-Platte ist, von fdsik her gesehen, dann ruft man fdisk /dev/sda auf und nicht sda1, weil 1 ja ne partition selbst schon ist.

Hm. Versuch mal rauszufinden wo das Gerät selbst liegt.

sg0 verweißt ja auf die Partition 1.

ich denke eher das noch was in der Kernel fehlt.

hm. komisch.

----------

## rail

hmm

wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn jemand wüsste was ein "blockorientiertes Gerät" ist und wann diese Fehlermeldung kommt

(siehe oben)

ansonstne ist es wirklich komisch das er sg0 verwendet

ein fdisk auf sg funktioniert leider genausowenig

----------

## mathes.s

HI,

habe auch das Problem, aber mit nem iriver Mp3 Player mit Festplatte. Diese ist mit fat32 formatiert. Also ist es denke ich kein Problem mit dem ntfs. Ich bekomme auch die selbe Ausgabe von dmesg, Was mir komisch vorkommt ist das er sagt erlegt /dev/sg0 an aber es ist nicht vorhanden. Dies könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich für das device nen udev Eintrag habe. Aber auch mit diesem gibt fdisk keine Antwort. Ich habe generell Probleme seit ich auf udev umgestiegen bin usb Festplatten. Vorher mit dem devfs hat alles geklappt, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als irgendwas im Kernel geändert wurde und mein System einfroh wenn ich nen usb Massstorage device einhägte. Dann ging es mit udev und nu geht es wieder nicht. Bis vorkurzem ging es auch noch aber nur mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit. Wie einem anderen Post von mir zu lesen ist.

mfg Mathes

----------

## NightDragon

Sicher das UDEV läuft?

```
ps xau | grep udevd
```

Bei mir liefs nämlich gar nicht. Dann reinstallation, dann liefs.

Dein also Selbst wenn Du einen eigenen Symlink in udev als Regel definierst lässt er die einen noch da (ist zumindest bei mir so)

Ich verstehe nur nicht das er bei euch einfach sagt: sg0

Das sind normalerweise CD / DVD / und so single-Partitionssysteme.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also udev läuft aber ich könnte es vielleicht nochmal installieren.

mfg Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

So habs mal neu installiert aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. Was auch komisch ist das er den Player nur als Highspeed device erkennt und nicht wie es sollte als FullSpeed. Ich denke es muss was am usb im Kernel liegen. Wenn du nen usb Platte hast poste doch mal den usb Teil deiner Kernel config.

mfg Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich habe im amd64 Forum einen Thread laufen in dem es draum geht das die Platte nicht mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit arbeitet. In diesem wurde geschreiben, dass man CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB deaktivieren sollte(zu finden unter Block devices im Kernel). Nachdem ich es nun wieder aktiviert habe konnte ich die Platte auch wieder mounten, leider immer noch mit der zu niedrigen Gescwindigkeit. Aber vielleicht hilft dies ja rail weitre.

mfg Mathes

----------

## NightDragon

Hi!

Ich habe keine USB-Platte zur Hand, wie gesagt, nur meinen DVD-Brenner.

Aber auch bei meinen Memory-Stick bekomm ich sda, sda1 und sda2 (Hab 2 Parts. auf dem )

USB in der Kernel habe ich dem system angepasst (ist ein notebook daher kann ich es schon drauf abstimmen, weil sie eh nix ändert).

Es kann sein das Du nicht alles für USB im Kernel hast.

Was Du rein gibst ist abhängig von deiner Hardware und das findest du so raus:

```
lspci -vv | grep uhci -i
```

 Kommt was? Ja? --> ins make menuconfig und dann konfigurieren.

```
lspci -vv | grep ehci -i
```

 Kommt was? dann rein damit als Modul oder in die Kernel Nein? 

```
lspci -vv | grep ohci -i
```

 Kommt was? siehe oben  :Wink: 

Ich vermute mal das ehci oder ohci bei dir nicht im kernel ist.

(Bitte nicht den USB-Low-Level-treiber verwenden, der kann probleme machen)

EIn Punkt sollte auf jedenfall ausgewäählt sein  unter "Device Drivers -. USB-Support"

```
<M> USB Mass Storage support  
```

----------

## bpkri

Warum hängt das Device denn überhaupt under /dev/sg0?

Da wandern bei mir schonmal USB sticks hin, aber bei den Platten  gehen die bei mir eigentlich immer noch nach /dev/sdx ... naja, gut das können ja andere udev rules sein. 

Normalerweise kannst du auch mit dmesg schon sehen, welche Partitionen er erkennt. Sieht bei mir dann so aus:

```
sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 > sda3
```

, siehst du sowas in dmesg? Wenn nicht hast du ja scheinbar schon mit dem Kernel ein Problem. Okay bei nur einer Partition wird das wohl etwas kompakter aussehen. Und das device wird wohl auch anders heissen (sg...? Keine Ahnung. Meine USB Sticks haben halt nur eine "Partition")Last edited by bpkri on Thu Mar 10, 2005 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Ich glaube auch das es an sg0 liegt.

Aus irgendeinem Grund wird das angezeit, aber die Platte dürfte trotzdem unter /dev/sdx zu finden sein.

Mach doch einfach mal ls -l /dev/sd*

Falls du keine anderen SCSI geräte hast, solltest du sofort wissen welches dev deine Platte hat.

----------

## mathes.s

So habe gerade nochmal einen Kernel ohne die Low Perfromance Usb Option gebacken und nun ist wieder das alte Problem da, habe auch alles ohci, ehci, uhci im Kernel. Ich bekomme nur irgendwas mit sg0. Ich kann die Paltte also im Moment nur mounten wenn ich den CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB aktiviere. 

Ich hab hier mal eienn auszug aus meiner Kernel Config mit allen Option in den Usb vorkommt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y
> 
> CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y
> ...

 

Was mit gerade aufgefallen ist, ist das ich kein sda1 habe. Habe nur sda und dann mehrere ab sda2.

mfg Mathes

----------

## bpkri

Okay, das vorhin kann also ein Effekt des Low Performance USB Drivers gewesen sein... (wobei meine Platte DANN unter /dev/ub... landen, IIRC).

Sagmal, eine dumme FRage: Was für einen Chipsatz hat dein USB Root hub? Ich habe verdammt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Via chipsätzen gemacht. Sowohl onboard (USB1.1) als auch als als PCI-Karte (USB2.0) habe ich massive Probleme, wenns denn ein VIA82XXXX ist. (oder gehört da noch ein C rein?)

Der Via 2.0 Chip wurde nie mit dem EHCI Treiber erkannt, nur UHCI funktionierte - sprich USB1.1. Ausserdem hatte die add-on PCI Karte mit dem Via chipsatz Probleme, connect-events zu erkennen.  :Sad:  Ausserdem hatte ich mit USB1.1 sowohl onboard als auch mit der add-on Karte probleme, stabile Übertragungen hinzubekommen. Irgendwann gab es immer Fehler.

Abhilfe hat bei mir erst ein Umstieg auf eine USB2.0 Karte mit NEC Chipsatz gebracht.

Was sagt denn dmesg, wenn du uhci ohci und ehci hast? Vielleicht stimmt da ja was schon nicht?

Übrigens: mit lspci-v solltest du sehen können, welchen Treiber du für deinen USB Root hub brauchst.

Ich hab selber viele Sorgen mit USB-Mass-Storage, USB-HDD und USB root Hubs durchgemacht.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ja ist nen Via Chip, aber der hat ohne Problem mit dem devfs funktioniert, bis die Problem im Kernel 2.6.9 oder so war es glaube ich mit dem USB Massstorage kamen. Da hatte ich als lösung gelesen, dass man auf udev umsteigen sollte. Hab ich gemacht und es funktionierte auch wieder aber nur mit dem Low Perfomance Option und nur mit usb1 Geschwindigkeit, obwohl der Player als usb2 erkannt wird.

lspci -v:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600 motherboard
> ...

 

lsusb -v erkennt auch einen usb2:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> ...

 

lsusb Teil der Platte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1006:3002
> 
> cannot get string descriptor 73, error = Broken pipe(32)
> ...

 

Das ist jetzt alles ohen die  low Performance Option

mfg Mathes

----------

## bpkri

Erstaunlich... aber warum auch nicht. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall immer Probleme, vor allem beim Transfer grösserer Dateien. Erstmal gings schnell (weil Linux netterweise im Speicher zwischenbuffert) dann langsam (wenn der Buffer voll ist, logischerweise), dann irgendwann, wenn ich erstmal ein paar grosse Dateien verschickt habe (Mehrere Hundert MB / Datei, insgesamt ein paar GB an Daten) - vorzugsweise über Nacht - hing irgendwann der Kopiervorgang und dmesg erzählte mir was von I/O Fehlern.

Wenn du Testweise einen USB mit NEC Chip besorgen kannst bau den doch mal ein und probiers damit. Btw: Solange du da Via Chipsatz hat brauchst du den OHCI Treiber nicht. Dein lspci sagt es ja auch: prog-if [UHCI] bzw [EHCI]. Meine NEC Karte nimmt hingegen [OHCI].

Aber geghen wir mal davon aus, dass es eigentlich funktionieren sollte: Testweise einen aktuellen (Vanilla) Kernel probieren? 2.6.11 sind wir zur Zeit. Vielleicht hast du damit diese Probleme nicht mehr?

Aber warum deine Platte nicht im device Verzeichnis da landet, wo sie sollte ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.

----------

## ravageNG

Setze bitte mal 

 CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG = Y

und poste bitte die Ausgaben nach dem anstöpseln des Gerätes.

SCSI-Generic und SCSI-Disk hast du auch einkompiliert?

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

juhu Problem gelöst. Ich habe jetzt den scsi generic support deaktiviert und den Low Performance Usb deaktiviert. Und nun läuft alles. Howto Usb Storrage hatte mir den Hinweis mit dem generic scsi gegeben, dass man ihn eigentlich nicht braucht. Die Platte läuft jetzt auch wieder mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit von ca 8Mb/s.

Nochmal danke an alle.

mfg Mathes

----------

